# Running Lights on a Jon boat



## captain belly (Sep 5, 2018)

Anyone have any advice on running lights for a 1648 Lowe Jon boat (Mod V). Brand and mounting location.
I would like to run the Missouri River at night (I know....dangerous, but still......) Big river with big obstacles.


----------



## MrGiggles (Sep 5, 2018)

I would recommend inexpensive plastic LED pods for your navigation lights. They're very bright and draw hardly any current. I have two (one red, one green) mounted on either side of the V on my boat.

You can either screw them on or try an adhesive. Nobody likes to drill holes, but sometimes a mechanical fastener is best.

I also tried self adhesive LED strips, but the durability was not there. They start to peel where the heat shrink is applied to hold the wires on the end. They're good for interior lights, just not on the bow where they get bumped into the dock and pounded by waves.

As for the rear light, 36" high mounted white lights are pretty much standard.


----------



## Rags2Fishes (Sep 6, 2018)

I agree with Mr. Giggles. LED strip lights adhered to each side would be great. Low draw on battery but still very visible. The rear light also I would go with a LED option. They are much brighter, seen further, and draw less. My project Bass Buggy I just bought has the LED strip lights on each side. I haven't tested them yet but they have still adhered well! 


Hope it goes well, post some photos when done. My next project will most likely be a 16' Jon Boat.


----------



## wis bang (Sep 6, 2018)

My 'Crapie Jon' had old lights that I saved when I stripped it. Had to replace the globe for the rear white light. got 'corncob' LED replacements for the old, burned out original bulbs. Worked great


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 6, 2018)

If tree limbs isn't going to be an issue the higher pole you get that back one on the better it will be for you. It will keep bugs away from you and when you look back you won't be dealing with the glare. It also will cast more light in the boat if you use it for additional light while fishing.


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 7, 2018)

I prefer the separate red and green marker lights on the bow. I forget the brand, I bought them through amazon. This keeps the bow-mounted trolling motor from blocking visibility as has been an issue with the old post-mounted front light I had prior.

https://www.amazon.com/LEANINGTECH-Stainless-Navigation-Pontoons-Sailing/dp/B01L5FRS2Q/ref=sr_1_22_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1536335144&sr=8-22-spons&keywords=bow+light+port+USCG&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/IZTOSS-Marine-Waterproof-Navigation-Teardrop/dp/B077Q45FLQ/ref=sr_1_17_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1536335176&sr=8-17-spons&keywords=bow+light+port+USCG&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BHJHTLR/ref=sspa_dk_detail_2?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B07BHJHTLR&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=a54d13fc-b8a1-4ce8-b285-d77489a09cf6&pf_rd_r=CNF5NV8KQCTRE3HAN391&pd_rd_wg=vQMGC&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&pd_rd_w=R6JGc&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pd_rd_r=9c9364ae-b2b5-11e8-ab28-01ad97aa66bb


----------



## gnappi (Sep 11, 2018)

I too do not like drilling holes in my boat, but I made an exception for my running lights. My Lowe has recesses and vertical gunwale supports (as yours should) to run the wiring in. I used some tough nylon wire wrapping (like in the pic below) over the wires to prevent abrasion and lessen the opportunity of vermin chewing through them.


----------



## muddywaders (Sep 20, 2018)

Do not use an all-round light when running a tiller - the glare from inside the boat will make seeing obstacles difficult.A 170 deg. stern light with anchor light on a separate switch is ideal.


----------



## gnappi (Sep 24, 2018)

muddywaders said:


> Do not use an all-round light when running a tiller - the glare from inside the boat will make seeing obstacles difficult.A 170 deg. stern light with anchor light on a separate switch is ideal.



A good idea for sure, I wish I had thought of that when I put mine in. But as it is, since my 360 stern light has a low profile (I never liked tall lights) my rear bench is close to the transom (I run the tiller left handed on the starboard side right in front of the light) I found that my body casts a nearly 180 degree shadow in front of me anyway 

A side benefit of the 360 while at anchor is I can use its illumination to tie knots etc. One day I may add a light to my transom for when I'm underway at night but since I only night fish in the winter when the mosquito population is less and we have an earlier sunset it's a low priority.


----------



## ppine (Sep 25, 2018)

You need a red/green light mounted on the deck forward. 
Then you will need a white stern light mounted on a short pole visible 360 degress. 
Add a spotlight for night travel. It can be handheld and used to find debris in the water, moorage sites, check the bank, etc.


----------



## turbotodd (Nov 12, 2018)

The USCG has a whole bunch of info on where they require nav lights to be placed, how high, etc. 

Having been on the Missouri (I grew up on a boat that was in the Missouri near Omaha), I remember quite a few times when we were harassed by the fish & wildlife people as well as the USCG for different things. It's always advisable to go by their guidelines.

Have been harassed here too by fish and game people. All it takes is ONE warden who's in a bad mood....


----------



## moloch16 (Nov 24, 2018)

I had the same boat you can rivet one of these to the bow V works great. Low profile very stable

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/marine-raider-chrome-zamak-bicolor-incandescent-bow-light


----------



## bcbouy (Nov 24, 2018)

i've used 3m automotive trim tape to adhere things to my old g3 and i can tell you that stuff works.any auto parts store.


----------

